# Toshiba Satellite A105 - Will not power on



## AC5FF (Oct 11, 2008)

Hopefully someone can point me into the right direction to get my laptop back up and running.

I can't seem to power up the laptop. I am unsure what is going on. When I plug it into the wall the blue AC light and yellow battery light both light up. Pressing the power-on switch results in a flash on the screen (it is like the screen was on and then lost power), the blue AC light goes out, and the function lights (across the keyboard/under the F keys) flash. 

To get the blue AC light back on you have to press the power-on switch for ~5 sec.

There are no post beeps, no fan, no HDD activity, nothing.

Power from the AC Adaptor appears fine, 15.3vdc; matter of fact, another AC Adaptor gives the same results. 

I am just unsure where to look from here. Any ideas??? :4-dontkno
Let me know if there is something else I can try - or test to pass along more information!

Thank You!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

AC5FF said:


> Hopefully someone can point me into the right direction to get my laptop back up and running.
> 
> I can't seem to power up the laptop. I am unsure what is going on. When I plug it into the wall the blue AC light and yellow battery light both light up. Pressing the power-on switch results in a flash on the screen (it is like the screen was on and then lost power), the blue AC light goes out, and the function lights (across the keyboard/under the F keys) flash.
> 
> ...


----------



## AC5FF (Oct 11, 2008)

TriggerFinger;

Yes, the blue AC light does stay lit..
Yes, no post/fan/hdd even if the AC light is on


----------



## AC5FF (Oct 11, 2008)

I should have added....

When the AC Power light is ON, the backlight on the screen is on. 
However, when the AC Power light is OFF, pressing the FN key will light up the function light below F10 (not sure what this one is)....


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Is your battery charged? If so, try with battery alone.


----------



## AC5FF (Oct 11, 2008)

Battery has been extremely flaky for ages...
I get the same thing though; trying w/battery alone, AC alone, or AC w/battery in.
Only difference is the battery charge light is lit w/the battery and AC...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

When you power ON and no LEDs light up or only one light up and no activity on/during POST, it could be the motherboard or the bios chip/bios is corrupted.


----------



## AC5FF (Oct 11, 2008)

Trigger Finger...
That's what I was starting to think..  Can I reset the bios? I mean, I tried to remove the battery on the MoBo but it is soldered in... Any other ideas for trying to reset this thing?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Some bios chips can be reprogrammed or replaced. Try BIOSMAN or BADFLASH.COM

However if it is the motherboard, it could be pretty expensive. I suggest you bring it to a repair shop for a deeper diagnosis.


----------



## AC5FF (Oct 11, 2008)

I took it to one Saturday... They plugged it in, checked the voltage on the adaptor, at the battery, and then told me the mobo was bad. that is ALL they did too... Really surprised me actually...

As for replacing the mobo... LOL... I could buy a brand new laptop twice as powerful for the price I could buy a mobo for a 3yr old laptop! Just Crazy...

Anyway, thanks for giving me some ideas, or at least considering where it might be something different! Guess I'll just call this one TU as well...


----------

